

Ask HN: Using Git as an EMR? - caycep

I&#x27;ll leave this open ended; but what are the HN community&#x27;s thoughts on using git as an EMR, at least for writing history and physical documents, and keeping track of medical data such as medication, orders, and testing results?
======
phren0logy
Entering and retrieving data is the easiest part of an EMR. A functional
interface is the hard part. I don't think anyone has really solved this yet.
I'd love to see an open source solution rise to the top.

